# Wie wärs mit mehr Eloxalfarben?



## Machiavelli (1. September 2011)

Hallo Jürgen/Schlabberlui

Ist bei euch eigentlich was in Richtung Eloxalfarben geplant? Bronze gibts ja schon.


----------



## bikefun2009 (10. September 2011)

Was neben den fahrbaren Inovationen  so angeht ,wäre es ja echt nich übel ,wenn es sone  Art Farbkonigurator mit Vorschau funktion  auf der HP geben würde 

Mit den man das Modell und den verfügbaren Disings /Farben sich schön mal zur Vorfreude reinziehn kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (12. September 2011)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Was neben den fahrbaren Inovationen  so angeht ,wäre es ja echt nich übel ,wenn es sone  Art Farbkonigurator mit Vorschau funktion  auf der HP geben würde
> 
> Mit den man das Modell und den verfügbaren Disings /Farben sich schön mal zur Vorfreude reinziehn kann



genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
sich die ral farben erstmal in photoshop holen zu müssen ist etwas umständlich und auf der webseite ginge das sicher auch schöner


----------



## zingel (8. Dezember 2011)

rollt hier schon ein bronzefarbenes Alutech rum?


----------



## RumbleJungle (9. Dezember 2011)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Bronze gibts ja schon.



Bronze??? Habe noch nie was davon gehört oder gesehen. Wo hast du den die Info her?


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/447369/cat/all


----------



## mogli.ch (8. Januar 2012)

Mitte August 2011 stand im Shop für den Fanes Enduro Rahmen Bronze eloxiert noch zur Auswahl. Ich wollte dann meine Fanes auch so bestellen! Jü hat mir dann geantwortet: "machen wir leider nicht, die sind nicht gut in eloxal, also nur schwarz eloxal...sorry". Er hatte Probleme mit dem Farbverlauf!
Kurz darauf verschwand dann auch die Option im Shop. Ich vermute mit Schwarz klappt es immer, mit anderen Eloxialfarben gibt es wahrscheinlich zu viel Ausschuss.
Vermutlich sind die Abbildungen der Haqrdtail-Rahmen des DDU CheapTrik sowie des D422 ist im Shop noch in Bronze eloxiert, die Option fehlt jedoch auch. Schade, Bronze mit den gleichfarbigen Straitline-Teilen wäre mein absoluter Traum gewesen!
Gemäss Jü spart man ca. 300gr. gegenüber einer lackierten RAL-Farbe bei der Fanes. Jetzt wird es eben wie bei den meisten anderen auch schwarz eloxial.


----------



## Machiavelli (8. Januar 2012)

Naja mit etwas gutem zureden, ca. 150 Euro Preisaufschlag und dem Hinweis, dass man es auf eigene Gefahr machen lässt, hat man gute Chancen den Jürgen zu überreden.

Habs bei meinem letzten CT auch so gemacht. Bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Kleinere Farbabweichungen sieht man im Sonnenlicht schon. Ist aber zu verschmerzen.

Wenn man was jenseits von Bronze Eloxal möchte, gibt es auf der Liteville Homepage einen Link zu einem Eloxierer, der sowas macht.


----------

